# Justify!!



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Being a horse guy I have followed horse racing for years. I always get excited about the triple crown races each year. It was fun but frustrating also to watch a lot of horses fail at their triple crown bid over the last 30+ years until American Pharoah blew everyone away in 2015 to win the first triple crown in almost 40 years. 

Watching Justify win the triple crown today was very impressive. I wonder if he will be the best of all time. Undefeated so far.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

That was an incredible race! I've been a horse racing fan for years and found it very interesting that Justify never raced as a two year old, I wonder if this will become a new trend in the industry - allowing those horses to develop a little more. The best part, for me, was the TV angle of the horses after they crossed the line. All the other horses and jockeys were covered in dirt/mud, but Justify and Mike Smith looked as clean as they did when they stepped onto the track!

Being undefeated so far definitely makes a claim for the possibility of going down as the one of the greats. I am biased and still think that Secretariat is the greatest of all-time due to his Triple Crown run, especially the dominating performance when he won the Belmont.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

he sure made todays race look easy.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> That was an incredible race! I've been a horse racing fan for years and found it very interesting that Justify never raced as a two year old, I wonder if this will become a new trend in the industry - allowing those horses to develop a little more. The best part, for me, was the TV angle of the horses after they crossed the line. All the other horses and jockeys were covered in dirt/mud, but Justify and Mike Smith looked as clean as they did when they stepped onto the track!
> 
> Being undefeated so far definitely makes a claim for the possibility of going down as the one of the greats. I am biased and still think that Secretariat is the greatest of all-time due to his Triple Crown run, especially the dominating performance when he won the Belmont.


I was amazed by the calm eye of Justify when he boarded the gate. I thought he looked way too relaxed. I got a kick out of it when mike smith commented on that after the race saying he was worried that he might not break from the gate he was so calm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

